# day 5 w/ mike, is this gonna help?



## 15633 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi... so i bought the tapes and i'm on the first CD , day 5... i havn't noticed anything and am just getting worried since i've been seeing people have success and me... nothing. i just don't see how listening to the same CD over and over again is gonna help...maybe i'm being pessimistics since i want this to go away so bad. I know that my IBS is mostly in my head...did anyone feel it wasn't working and then it did start to work? just curiuos. thanks!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For a lot of people these types of therapies take a few weeks to start making a big difference.The repetition is part of the process. Kinda like your brain needs to hear it enough times before it takes effect, and you do move on to other CD's as you go along.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Some of the successes you are seeing are from people who are on around day 50. Its extremely early for you.Quite a few people are really surprized to find out that listening to the tapes helps there IBS. There is a lot that goes into that process happening and why it happens. But HT is one of the most successful treatmetns of IBS statistically to date.The repititon is targeted to the subconcious mind not the concious mind. The subconcious protects us so it takes a while to change its mind. You might not even conciously know this until it happens. However all you have to do is get relaxed and listen and try not to conciously think to deeply about any of it. The subconcious is where its happening and where the benefical changes will take place, which you will then notice conciously.







So no need to worry in the slightest, each person is individual and takes their own time for the process, but it is a process and one reason why there is 100 days. You'll see more as you go through them.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Kathleen and Eric are right - and remember too, you have had IBS longer than 100 days, so be patient - you are very early in the program, so don't be discouraged.Everyone is different in their response rate - we usually see some changes about a month into the program, others, like myself, had to repeat the program - it all depends on how severe your IBS is, how long you have had it, and other health, life concerns you have too.Be patient with yourself, don't get discouraged and you can know that many others before you have had encouraging results.


----------

